# Radhose mit dünnem Polster



## Ghoste (3. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Hose mit relativ dünnem Polster.
Am liebsten fahre ich meine „alte“ Cannondale Hose die noch mit einem Sitzleder ausgestattet war. So etwas gibt es ja leider nicht mehr.
Nun suche ich eine Hose die ein ähnlich dünnes Polster hat, bin aber nach Recherche im Netz nicht schlauer geworden.
Evtl. eine Triathlon Hose wie die Pearl Izumi Tri Select Pursuit? Oder doch die Rennradhose Attack?
Weiß jemand wie das Select Escape 1:1 von Pearl Izumi aufträgt?

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag oder ein ähnliches Problem?

Freue mich über Ratschläge welche Hose passen könnte.


----------



## trischi24 (3. August 2019)

Hi,
Ich fahre die skinfit nizza Tri shorts. Hat auch kein richtiges Pad, sondern etwas dickeren  weichen Stoff im kritischen Bereich.
Skinfit.eu

Grüße Tristan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (3. August 2019)

Bei der Everve Me Hose kann man die Polster austauschen, da gibts auch sehr dünne.


----------



## mtbjj (7. August 2019)

SQlab hat auch ein sehr dünne (harte) Polster. Evtl. ist das was.


----------



## Ghoste (8. August 2019)

mtbjj schrieb:


> SQlab hat auch ein sehr dünne (harte) Polster. Evtl. ist das was.


Meinst du die SQlab one10?


----------



## Emerald287 (8. August 2019)

Wahrscheinlich eher die SqLab One11 oder One12 mit 6mm Polster bzw. 4mm Polster.

One11:








						SQlab GmbH Online Shop | SQ-Short ONE11 BLK XS | Ergonomisches Fahrradzubehör
					

Fahrradbekleidung für Damen und Herren | Fahrradzubehör - Ergonomie Experte SQlab - SQ-Short ONE11 BLK von SQlab online kaufen bei SQlab. ✓Versand 0€ ✓Schneller Versand ✓Testsieger




					www.sq-lab.com
				




One12:








						SQlab GmbH Online Shop | SQ-Short ONE12 XS | Ergonomisches Fahrradzubehör
					

Fahrradbekleidung für Damen und Herren | Fahrradzubehör - Ergonomie Experte SQlab - SQ-Short ONE12 von SQlab online kaufen bei SQlab. ✓Versand 0€ ✓Schneller Versand ✓Testsieger




					www.sq-lab.com
				




Ich selber habe die nicht, habe bisher aber ein paar Beiträge gefunden, dass die Qualität nicht wirklich gut sein soll. Berichtet wird, dass diese sich wohl schnell auflösen sollen, also eher was, was man bei einer 50€-Hose erwartet.


----------



## mtbjj (8. August 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Meinst du die SQlab one10?


ist bei SQlab etwas komisch benannt. Je höher die Zahl, desto dünner das Polster. Also das 12er ist das dünnste. Für MTB wird das 11er empfohlen. Ich habe eine Unterhose von Ekoi mit dem 11er und finde es super! Gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Florent29 (8. August 2019)

Die schmalen Polster von Endura (die grünen) sind auch recht dünn.


----------



## rupper (9. August 2019)

Ich habe von Endura die Pro SL II Bib mit dem dünnen und schmalen grünen Polster, als auch die 12er Bib von SQlab und die 10er SQlab Innenhose.

Die Endura ist, eine tolle Hose für jemanden der wenig Polster mag, aber noch etwas "Dämpfung" haben möchte. Hält seit einem Jahr mit viel Gebrauch top. Einzig störend finde ich dass die Hose insgesammt sehr weit hoch geht. Muss man mal schnell in die Büsche, verbiegt man sich schon mal 

Die beiden SQlab sind deutlich dünner und auch härter vom Polster. Ich komme vom Triathlon und die kommen schon gut in die Richtung. Ich hab die 10er beim MTB fahren immer an unter der Baggy und empfinde sie wirklich als Wohltat. Nicht nur das dünne Polster, sondern das Klima gefällt mir besonder. Man hat kaum das Gefühl ne Innenhose an zu haben. Rutschen tut nix. Der Beinabschluß stört auch nicht.
Die 12er Bib hab ich beim graveln, road oder bei schnellen MTB Touren an. Deutlich sportlicher vom Polster her (etwas härter). 

Dass die SQlab sich auflösen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Vor allem die 12er die ich nun seit über einem Jahr fast täglich in Gebrauch habe ist dafür noch gut im Schuß (ich nutz die auch zum pendeln). Auch wenn sich die Hose von der Haptik beim ersten mal in der Hand etwas hart (?) vom Stoff anfühlt, ist sie sehr angenehm zu tragen. Eine der besten Hosen die ich bisher getragen habe. Aber jeder Hintern ist und fühlt auch anders - zu mir passt sie perfekt.


----------



## Emerald287 (9. August 2019)

rupper schrieb:


> Dass die SQlab sich auflösen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Vor allem die 12er die ich nun seit über einem Jahr fast täglich in Gebrauch habe ist dafür noch gut im Schuß (ich nutz die auch zum pendeln). Auch wenn sich die Hose von der Haptik beim ersten mal in der Hand etwas hart (?) vom Stoff anfühlt, ist sie sehr angenehm zu tragen. Eine der besten Hosen die ich bisher getragen habe. Aber jeder Hintern ist und fühlt auch anders - zu mir passt sie perfekt.



Kannst Du irgendwas zur Größe sagen? Fällt die 12er kleiner aus als man normalerweise tragen würde? Ich überlege nämlich auch noch diese auszuprobieren. 
Ich merke nämlich gerade bei meiner 1. Specialized-Hose so nach 50km das Polster durchgesessen habe (Schweiß. Wärme) und es dann unangenehm wird. Meine Shimano steigt dann bei 70km aus, daher würde ich gerne mal was richtig dünnes probieren. Ohne Polster kann ich aber nur für die 3km zum Spielplatz und zurück.


----------



## rupper (9. August 2019)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Kannst Du irgendwas zur Größe sagen? Fällt die 12er kleiner aus als man normalerweise tragen würde? Ich überlege nämlich auch noch diese auszuprobieren.
> Ich merke nämlich gerade bei meiner 1. Specialized-Hose so nach 50km das Polster durchgesessen habe (Schweiß. Wärme) und es dann unangenehm wird. Meine Shimano steigt dann bei 70km aus, daher würde ich gerne mal was richtig dünnes probieren. Ohne Polster kann ich aber nur für die 3km zum Spielplatz und zurück.


Ich liege bei den Radhosen normalerweise leider immer genau zwischen M und L. Meist ging die M gut. Bei sqlab brauche ich aber die L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (9. August 2019)

Dann werde ich wohl wirklich mal die one10 testen...


----------



## Ghoste (17. August 2019)

Heute die erste Tour gemacht ca. 40km.
Das „Windelgefühl“ ist beim Tragen zwar vorhanden, auf dem Bike aber beinahe gänzlich verschwunden.
Das Sitzpolster scheint sich sehr gut an den Sattel anzupassen.
Evtl. hätte auch eine Größe S gepasst, aber die ist derzeit nicht verfügbar und die Sitzpolster sind bei SQlab wohl eh alle gleich (egal welche Hosengröße man bestellt).
Morgen und nach dem DoloCross kann ich sicher noch mehr sagen. Das „Scheuern“ ist aber im gegensatz zu den bisherigen Polsterhosen deutlich besser bzw. fast nicht zu bemerken.


----------



## rupper (17. August 2019)

Cool. 
BTW... Machst du den DoloCross alleine oder mit einem Veranstalter?


----------



## Ghoste (17. August 2019)

rupper schrieb:


> Cool.
> BTW... Machst du den DoloCross alleine oder mit einem Veranstalter?



Mit Veranstalter TrailXperience. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## mokka_ (18. August 2019)

Finde die SQlap auch sehr gut. Trage die one11 und bin mehr als zufrieden.  Verarbeitung könnte nen Tick straffer sein. Das sich das Polster auflöst kann ich so nicht bestätigen bis jetzt. Assos ist aber von der Verarbeitung her höher anzuordnen wie ich finde.


----------



## martagc2019 (20. August 2019)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Assos ist aber von der Verarbeitung her höher anzuordnen wie ich finde.



Denke ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0mbe (13. Mai 2021)

rupper schrieb:


> Ich habe von Endura die Pro SL II Bib mit dem dünnen und schmalen grünen Polster, als auch die 12er Bib von SQlab und die 10er SQlab Innenhose.
> 
> Die Endura ist, eine tolle Hose für jemanden der wenig Polster mag, aber noch etwas "Dämpfung" haben möchte. Hält seit einem Jahr mit viel Gebrauch top. Einzig störend finde ich dass die Hose insgesammt sehr weit hoch geht. Muss man mal schnell in die Büsche, verbiegt man sich schon mal
> 
> ...


Unterscheiden sich die Polster der ONE10 und der ONE12 ausschließlich in der Dicke? Ist die Form und auch die Lage wo das Polster in der Hose eingenäht ist bei beiden identisch?

Hab 'ne ONE10 hier und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden, frage mich aber ob auf längeren Touren auf dem Gravelrad ein dünneres Polster nicht noch besser wäre. Will aber eigentlich auf keinen Fall Träger... Schwierig.


----------



## sepplmail (13. Mai 2021)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich die Polster der ONE10 und der ONE12 ausschließlich in der Dicke? Ist die Form und auch die Lage wo das Polster in der Hose eingenäht ist bei beiden identisch?
> 
> Hab 'ne ONE10 hier und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden, frage mich aber ob auf längeren Touren auf dem Gravelrad ein dünneres Polster nicht noch besser wäre. Will aber eigentlich auf keinen Fall Träger... Schwierig.







__





						SQlab GmbH Online Shop | Hosenpolster | Ergonomisches Fahrradzubehör
					

Das SQlab Hosenpolster für die Radhose ist dünn und hart und dadurch komfortabel. Dadurch schmiegt sich die Fahrradhose an die Anatomie des Menschend und ist ergonomisch.




					www.sq-lab.com


----------



## rupper (9. Juni 2021)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich die Polster der ONE10 und der ONE12 ausschließlich in der Dicke? Ist die Form und auch die Lage wo das Polster in der Hose eingenäht ist bei beiden identisch?
> 
> Hab 'ne ONE10 hier und bin eigentlich auch zufrieden, frage mich aber ob auf längeren Touren auf dem Gravelrad ein dünneres Polster nicht noch besser wäre. Will aber eigentlich auf keinen Fall Träger... Schwierig.


Hi, Sorry für die späte Antwort.
Aus meiner Sicht unterscheiden die sich nur von der Dicke, wie sie es auch selber auf der Website aufführen.
Von der Größe im Vergleich und auch im Sitzen sind die indentisch.
Nach intensiven Gebrauch ist die "Unterziehhose" schon ganz schön ausgeleiert in der Hand. Beim fahren ist weiterhin alles gut.


----------



## sepplmail (9. Juni 2021)

Die Polster der 10er und 12er Serie unterscheiden sich nicht nur in der Dicke.
Am besten erklärt das SQlab selbst:




__





						SQlab GmbH Online Shop | Hosenpolster | Ergonomisches Fahrradzubehör
					

Das SQlab Hosenpolster für die Radhose ist dünn und hart und dadurch komfortabel. Dadurch schmiegt sich die Fahrradhose an die Anatomie des Menschend und ist ergonomisch.




					www.sq-lab.com


----------



## rupper (9. Juni 2021)

sepplmail schrieb:


> Die Polster der 10er und 12er Serie unterscheiden sich nicht nur in der Dicke.
> Am besten erklärt das SQlab selbst:
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, da hast du recht.
Gefragt wurde ja folgendes:

"
Unterscheiden sich die Polster der ONE10 und der ONE12 ausschließlich in der Dicke? Ist die Form und auch die Lage wo das Polster in der Hose eingenäht ist bei beiden identisch?
"

Und hier unterscheiden sie sich weder von der Position/Lage, wo beide in der Hose eingenäht sind, noch von der Form des Polsters.

Die Dicke und die Eigenschaften sind unterschiedlich, ja.


----------

